

NBD, SoundCloud built a hovercraft during their first internal hack weekend - steaner
http://blog.soundcloud.com/2012/08/20/we-hack/
And it worked!
======
kookiekrak
I did that in highschool... It's not very hard

~~~
coltr
That would explain how they did it in a weekend :) "Ho-va, Ho-va..."

